# metocean



## Jaime Núñez

¿Cómo se traduce "metocean" al español? ¿Metaoceánico o metoceánico?


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Hola, Jaime.

Yo no conocía esa palabra. He leído en Internet que "Metocean" nació como palabra al combinar "Meteorology" y "Oceanography". Así que, si "Metocean" signigica meteorológico-oceanográfico, yo lo traduciría como "meteoceánico" o "meteoceanográfico".

Espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## paliux

En español no existe `por ahora ninguna de las dos palabras (según RAE) asi que culaquiera de las propuestas de Lady serían válidas, a mi me parecen muy buenas.


----------



## el_novato

We are talking about the same word?

The word ``Metocean'' was constructed from the contraction of meteorology and oceanology.

I worked in "petroleum extraction  platforms" and ships.





			
				Jaime Núñez said:
			
		

> Como se traduce "Metocean" al Español. Metaoceánico o Metoceánico?


----------



## LadyBlakeney

I suppose so, El_novato.

If it is the same word, and the second part means oceanology instead of oceanography, then we could translate "meteocean" as "meteoceanológico".


----------



## el_novato

You are right, LadyBlakeney.

Greetings.




			
				LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> I suppose so, El_novato.
> 
> If it is the same word, and the second part means oceanology instead of oceanography, then we could translate "meteocean" as "meteoceanológico".


----------



## el_novato

In this page You can see more information about it, and a platform in weather  conditions similar  that I lived  in the platforms of Mexico.
http://www.esa.int/export/esaEO/SEMTMP3VQUD_economy_1.html


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Thanks for the information, El_novato, sure it is interesting!


----------



## el_novato

Hola Jaime.   Hello Jaime.

The translation of this acronym that you want. You know that it exist, or is only curiosity.
_La traducción que quieres del acrónimo, te la pidieron, sabes que existe, o solo es curiosidad?.  _ 

Because there are english acronyms that are used in spanihs, without spanish translation: "SOS, MAYDEN, LASER (láser), ASCII, *METOCEAN*, etc.
_Ya que hay acrónimos en inglés que se usan indistinta o arbitrariamente en español, sin una traducción, SOS, LASER (láser), MAYDEN, ASCII, *METOCEAN*, etc.     _ 

I had not listened a literal translation in spanish for this acronym.  Then, tell us if is only a curiosity, or you know that it exist.  Because if there is a formal translation, we would interest to know it.
_No he escuchado una traducción literal para este acrónimo.   Asi que dinos si es una simple curiosidad, o sabes que existe.  Porque si existe una traducción formal, pues claro que nos interesaría a todos conocerla._

*P.S.*
Translation for the acronym, not for the meaning of itself.
_*P.D.*
Traducción para el acrónimo, no para el significado del mismo_


----------



## Jaime Núñez

Gracias a todos por su ayuda.
No. No es simple curiosidad. Últimamente he estado trabajando con oceanógrafos y me parece que no han podido ponerse de acuerdo en cómo traducir esta palabra.


----------



## el_novato

Bueno.  Cuándo tengan una traducción OFICIAL, nos las haces saber.   
¿La traducción la van a hacer interna u oficial?
Es necesario que realicen la traducción de este acrónimo, recuerda el ejemplo de laser - láser.

Esperemos que  nos informes cuando la hayan realizado.

Saludos y estamos a la orden.


----------



## abarwick

Con permiso el novato...


> I had not listened a literal translation in spanish for this acronym. Then, tell us if is only a curiosity, or you know that it exist. Because if there is a formal translation, we would interest to know it.
> ===
> I had not *heard of* [instead of: _listened *to*_] a literal translation in spanish for this acronym. Then, tell us if *it* is only *out of *curiosity, or *do* you know that it exist*s?* Because if there is a formal translation, we would *be interested in knowing* it.


----------



## OS109

Hai... I'm joining this metocean forum now


----------



## OS109

Have topic about metocean engineering that we can share?


----------



## Kalandrak

La introducción del término METOCEAN en español es relativamente reciente, y aunque no está en el DRALE, su uso está bastante extendido. Anteriormente, a los estudios Metocean los denominábamos de forma genérica como "Estudios de Clima Marítimo", que engloban el análisis de viento, oleaje, corrientes y mareas.





el_novato said:


> Bueno. Cuándo tengan una traducción OFICIAL, nos las haces saber.
> La traducción la van a hacer interna u oficial?.
> Es necesario que realizan la traducción de este acrónimo, recuerda el ejemplo de laser - láser.
> 
> Esperamos que nos informes cuando la hayan realizado.
> 
> Saludos y estamos a la orden.


----------

